# Executioner costume for my 4yr old son



## Dragonryder (Nov 10, 2010)

WoW!!! This is very well done. Very creative.


----------



## domoMKIV (Nov 2, 2009)

Dragonryder said:


> WoW!!! This is very well done. Very creative.


Thank you. He enjoyed it! Now it is on the wall in my garage along with the other cool Halloween weapons of past. 
I never took a picture of it with the chain on, bummer.


----------

